# FS: Fish tank aquarium 150 gallon tank FRESHWATER - SURREY 450.00



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

150 gallon tank, stock lights, glass tops, 300watt ebojager heater, wooden stand and two XP3 canister filters, and large net. all you need is the fishies NOTE: back is painted black and can be easily scrapped.

only had the tank for 1 year, never had leaks and right now it still holding my discus. I am selling getting out of the hobby.

-> XP3 has original hose and accessories (cycled media) i'll sell that for SOLD 
-> XP3 bought new hose and no accesories works well..has (cycled media) i'll sell this one for SOLD.

call or text 604 722 2699 viewing and information.
NO DELIVERY i got no vehicle you must pick up.

Dimension:48''x24''x30"

PRICE IS FIRM 450.00Fish tank aquarium 150 gallon tank

TIME TO SELL SEPARATELY


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmppp!!!!!!!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

what is the footprint of the tank? 4'x2'?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think you must add FS


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for the edit sir!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Early bump!! i'm free whole day this Friday. 604 722 2699


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

weekkkeednndd bummmmpppp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Make an offer: I'm selling everything separately except for tank and stand stays together.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

The filters XP3s are sold! Tank and stand (comes with light and heater) $450.00


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Tank and stand (comes with light and heater) $450.00 bump good deal!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Weekend!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bummppp make an offer!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Shoot an offer.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Tank is empty no more fish. Pretty much ready to go.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

What are the dimensions? interested if price was right? pm me your best price on above mentioned!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

hello weekeennnddd!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

sunday evening bummpp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Pending...Pending....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yea sorry new to this just responded to thread 6 days ago not pm sorry for confusion!! just bought tank!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

mrbob said:


> I asked u 6 days ago no replies?? about tank??


no? you never sent a PM never got anything.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

tank is on hold


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

